
Ram Dass is ready to die - apollinaire
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/09/02/magazine/ram-dass-interview.html
======
retreatguru
> _On my puja table6 is Donald Trump. When I look at his picture, I say to
> him, “I know you from your karma, and I don’t know you for your soul.” And I
> am compassionate about that soul because he has heavy karma._

This is beautiful. Actually the whole article is inspiring. He seems to be
operating at the level of his teacher.

